
Blizzard offering Starcraft I for free - sgarg26
http://kotaku.com/you-can-now-get-starcraft-for-free-1794432700
======
sgarg26
A blast from the past - Starcraft I is free. Probably to seed multi-player or
to build buzz for a remastered version of Starcraft I, which is set to launch
in a few weeks

------
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14144193](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14144193)

